
Why admission to college should be decided by lottery, not points - scandox
https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/why-admission-to-college-should-be-decided-by-lottery-not-points-1.4334075
======
mytailorisrich
This is ridiculous.

There is nothing wrong with admission on merit, on the contrary. Unfortunately
this has always ruffled some feather on the (far) left and so we periodically
read such 'ideas' under the pretence of equality.

Now, obviously the most well-offs will always have an advantage. The positive
and constructive solution is not the ideological rejection of merit but to
invest in education and to push all pupils so that the brightest and more
hard-working can succeed whatever their background may be: We need more actual
meritocracy, which means trying to level the playing field to have fair
competition (as far as realistic and practical).

